# Rd 1: Game 3: Heat @ Knicks (5/3 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, May 3, 2012 | 7:00 pm | TV: TNT/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

With Amare out, i'm sure they'll go back to starting Melo at the 4. I put Novak in at SF for now since it seems like the only choice they have right now.

Gotta continue playing the same style of offense we did in Miami. Hopefully our role players can play that same way on the road.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

More in tune D and yeah, continue the offensive flow.

I've heard they'd start Jeffries at the four, but I wouldn't be surprised if they look to start Melo at PF and play him exclusively there. Also, I've heard Jeffries still isn't over his ailment.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario's numbers the 1st 2 games: 12ppg on 47%, 7.5apg

Shane and Mike are getting a lot of praise and its kind of overshadowing what Mario has done. And the Amare thing has overshadowed everything, including Mario's big 4th quarter in game 2.


----------



## Mightytoo (Mar 20, 2007)

Another series for Miami to sweep.. but with amare out, melo might pull another 40 point game like in april


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Mario's numbers the 1st 2 games: 12ppg on 47%, 7.5apg
> 
> Shane and Mike are getting a lot of praise and its kind of overshadowing what Mario has done. And the Amare thing has overshadowed everything, including Mario's big 4th quarter in game 2.


Lets just hope he doesn't turn back into Wario.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

*Source: Half of Amare's hand 'hanging off'*



> A source told ESPN The Magazine's Chris Broussard that half of Amare Stoudemire's hand was "hanging off" after he punched the glass casing containing a fire extinguisher after the Knicks' loss to the Heat in Game 2 on Monday.
> 
> "He didn't haul off and punch the glass; he hit it out of frustration," a person who witnessed the incident told Broussard. "He kind of slapped it, but with a closed fist. He said he thought it was plastic instead of glass.
> 
> ...


Brutal.


EDIT: Forgot to mention, Amare says he thinks he can go for Game 4. OK.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Half of his hand hanging on and he'll be able to go for game 4....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, no way he plays in game 4 if that's the case. Cant risk infection if it is that bad of a cut.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

hanging off?? Wholy ****.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dee-Zy said:


> hanging off?? Wholy ****.


yeah it was apperently like the fatty tissue under the pinky though....not like half his hand hanging...but a chunk of skin


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

btw we need to win this game. This determines a sweep or a series(kinda). I expect Lebron to play at his best in the Garden.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

doctordrizzay said:


> yeah it was apperently like the fatty tissue under the pinky though....not like half his hand hanging...but a chunk of skin


aaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I hope Amare doesn't go bonkers on us with his good hand.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Might not have Bosh for this one


> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick
> It appears Chris Bosh's "baby beeper" has gone off & he headed back to MIA. (Hat tip to @nataliemcgensey)
> 
> Ethan J. Skolnick ‏ @EthanJSkolnick
> Birth of child a bit more important, I would think. RT @ehsank24: @EthanJSkolnick @nataliemcgensey Will he be back for the game?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I hope with Amare out, it cancels Bosh being out.

This game is crucial for us. If we win tonight, I think we will sweep.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> I hope with Amare out, it cancels Bosh being out.
> 
> This game is crucial for us. If we win tonight, I think we will sweep.


Wouldn't exactly call it crucial, 2-1 is no big deal, but yes it would be nice to win and would be nice to sweep the series.


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm thinking of picking up a ticket to this one. I live just a 5 minute walk from the Garden and now that Knicks fans are thoroughly deflated tickets are down to 110 a piece. I'd go with my brother and we'd be rocking Timmy and Zo jerseys...you guys think it'd be worth it? 

I wonder exactly how hostile the crowd will be...gotta imagine there will be a lot of drinking at a Thursday night game.


----------



## Mightytoo (Mar 20, 2007)

this series was over before it began.. clean sweep i say


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Might not have Bosh for this one


*@sportspickle*
All of these Chris Bosh headlines are wrong, too. There was no "birth." Boshes hatch.


But Bosh will be playing in game 3. The Knicks are better off without Amare.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh's son was born at 3AM. Congrats to Bosh and his wife.










All the players expect him to be back in time for this game. 



> Word from the Heat's morning shootaround at Madison Square Garden was Bosh would attempt to make it back for the game.
> 
> "I would bet he would be here. This is a big game," forward LeBron James said. "I would hope he would be here."
> 
> ...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Looks like he's left to NY already


> Adrienne Bosh ‏ @MrsAdrienneBosh
> Hard to see him go,but Gotta keep the eye on the prize during playoffs! Looking fwd to cheering on our @MiamiHEAT.Lets Go! #TeamBosh


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Lol I was just requesting a picture on the main board. DOh.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

BigWill33176 said:


> I'm thinking of picking up a ticket to this one. I live just a 5 minute walk from the Garden and now that Knicks fans are thoroughly deflated tickets are down to 110 a piece. I'd go with my brother and we'd be rocking Timmy and Zo jerseys...you guys think it'd be worth it?
> 
> I wonder exactly how hostile the crowd will be...gotta imagine there will be a lot of drinking at a Thursday night game.


Psh I've been to a Jets/Dolphins game at the Meadowlands decked out in Fins gear, don't be a puss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Joseph Goodman ‏ @MiamiHeraldHeat
> Chris Bosh has landed in NY and is on his way to the arena, says Spoelstra.


..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Woodson still isnt announcing who he'll start in place of Amare, but he did say that Melo might have to play the full 48 tonight


> Ian Begley ‏ @IanBegley
> Woody on Melo's minutes: He's got to play the whole game, that's how I look at it. He's a young man, he's capable of playing 48 minutes.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

SAS on Sportscenter said Novak was getting the start.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yeah, they really didnt have much of a choice. 

Already dreading having UD try to not get sucked in on D and leaving Novak outside. Hopefully we dont wait too long to go to with Lebron at the 4 and Shane or Mike in at SF. 


> Brian Windhorst ‏ @WindhorstESPN
> Chris Bosh just walked in to cheering teammates. A full half hour before tip.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

Knicks4life said:


> SAS on Sportscenter said Novak was getting the start.


*@CoupNBA*
With Novak starting, NYs starting lineup tonight has played together a total of 6 minutes in 3 games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Glad CB made it - congrats to him and his Mrs.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If I'm Spo...

Rio - Davis
Wade - Fields
Bron - Melo
Haslem - Novak
Bosh - Tyson

UD should be double-digits on the glass tonight if Novak is checking him. Bosh needs to take a damn 5 hour energy and be ready to work to keep Tyson off the glass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I just hope Spo doesnt hesitate to yank UD adn put in Miller or Battier if Novak starts hitting shots.

Knicks will be going small. Our small lineups are better.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing Reggie Miller


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm feeling a huge game from Bosh tonight..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Did we really just run a post play for UD? :nonono:


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

Jesus, Tyson, just grab that instead of swatting it into the 5th row.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First shot goes to UD? That would've been an airball if Chandler didn't block it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why was Fields allll by himself under the basket?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Erm...rebounds?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:bosh1: 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade...wtf man


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 33333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB 3333!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cold 3 by Rio there. Usually doesn't hit the pullups.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pfft at that call. Fail.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

WADE2BRON


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2James!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD2Wade

nice pass and nice cut


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Slow start, but picking things up now. All starters have already scored.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Melo just shoved LeBron down in the post and no call. LeBron does that (even if the defender flops egregiously), its an automatic charge. Bullshit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice runenr by Rio


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good start.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

Jace said:


> Wow. Melo just shoved LeBron down in the post and no call. LeBron does that (even if the defender flops egregiously), its an automatic charge. Bullshit.


lol


Edit: Oh, ha, just noticed I was in the Miami Heat forum. This thread makes more sense now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for probably the only time all playoffs long, is facing two PG's in Baron and Bibby, who he can blow by with regularity. Good to see him taking advantage of that and being aggressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet pass by Lebron to Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great work by CB


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice take by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Both teams are missing a lot of jump shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hopefully Lebron gets going.

Good start for Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats tough from Smith.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MM? WTF


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knicks rallying...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gotta hit one of those 3 jumpers you've taken, Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Turning to poo these past few mins.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow im surprised this lineup stinks this bad.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus refs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is that call!?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful end to the quarter. Couldn't get shit going.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF Ref....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow, we got hosed bad there by the refs.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

The officiating in this series has been so bad. The refs are still against us. Gonna be hard to win a championship with this level of bias.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

19-19 after 1

Awful minutes for our bench to end the quarter.

Gotta start hitting some of these jump shots.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And LBJ needs to be LBJ.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

Adam said:


> The officiating in this series has been so bad. The refs are still against us. Gonna be hard to win a championship with this level of bias.


The Heat shot twice as many free throws as the Knicks in the first two games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So that automatically means the officiating is even, or tilted toward Miami? You can't just look at FT's, you have to watch the games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dont like this liuneup


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

JoeyJoJo said:


> The Heat shot twice as many free throws as the Knicks in the first two games.


Because the Knicks are terrible and can only foul Miami.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Bibby hits 3s against us. Where was this last year?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Bibby.

Why'd you leave him Rio.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade n Bron are playing like ass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why is Wade shooting 20 foot fadeaway?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant make an open J to save our life right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo...wtf at this lineup....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're playing like epic shit.


----------



## JoeyJoJo (May 2, 2012)

Jace said:


> So that automatically means the officiating is even, or tilted toward Miami? You can't just look at FT's, you have to watch the games.


I've watched the games. 

I also don't have a rooting interest either way.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> FOH Bibby.
> 
> Why'd you leave him Rio.


He sagged deep to guard nobody. The ballhandler didn't even have a path toward Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh is getting one long ass rest.

Ever since Wade and Bosh came out the 1st time, its pretty apparent that we need at least 2 of the 3 in the game...yet it only happened for 5 seconds to end the 1st quarter. Then Lebron and Bosh were back on the bench and only Wade was out there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

13 straight misses...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We are playing so bad right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, we make a field goal.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A 1-14 run and 10 minutes without scoring, yet we're just down 4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario with the nice steal and layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade, Lebron and Bosh back in together and we go on a run.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That's right, as soon as I turn the game on they whip it into shape.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Start playing like non-retards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Bosh go in and Wade goes out. Its pretty crazy how few minutes those 3 play together in the 1st half of games.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** these refs.

We put the road unis on, turn retarded.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** you ref. **** you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 straight turnovers :nonono:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why can't we throw a proper pass to Rio?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

So bad.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Did you see how pathetic Bosh was on the block at shielding the defender? Chandler, who isn't very large, was barely leaning on him and it was enough pressure to throw Bosh off balance and force him into that stupid pass.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I want to punch my computer.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a pretty bad half, lets try and keep it around 8-10


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Another TO.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

5 straight turnovers..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade+Bosh+LeBron finally reunited with 3:00 left in the half. God I hate Spoo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is bullshit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

27 points in a half.

27.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

One of those quarters


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What the **** was Bosh doing there? He didnt even attempt to block that


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I remember Heat beat writers going on and on about the Nets scoring just 27 points in the first half of their game the night we played the Wizards in the finale. We're not going to be too much higher, and with our full compliment.

Did that really need to be an and1 ref? We weren't even getting that call in Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML.

Worst half of basketball ever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great look Wade 2 Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pass for the Bosh dunk by Wade, but that was a pretty ugly possession prior. Bane is getting shattiered on on defense, and providing nothing on offense.

Wow, Reggie is so annoying. Do we have a consensus belief that he's the worst in the NBA?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Melo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol @ the guy with a Cavs Delonte West jersey in the front row.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only down 6 after this painfully bad half. I consider that a win.

Hopefully in the 2nd half we play the big 3 together for longer than just 9 minutes...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful first half. We're lucky to still be in it. Hopefully two or all, but at least one, of the Big 3 need to get it going in the second.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep, Spo's rotations have been bollox this half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade beat the clock! Talk about awful D.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

hahahaha all that and we're down 4


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

40-36 at the half

Cant believe we're only down 4 :laugh:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

How are we only down 4 :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Down 4.

Not bad considering.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

SOmebody better wake up in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Was it really just 9 minutes? That's ridiculous. The playoffs have started, Spo.

Down 4, though, after that nice drive by Dwyane. Hate to harp on Reggie, but he really does Heat games like he's the hometown commentator for the other team, giving color through the prism of, in this case, Kincks fandom. Every play, offense or defense, is about what the Knicks need to do to continue, or create, success...whether they're up 12 or down 12. I really wonder if he's even aware or its all subconscious.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

1pt from the bench tonight.

1.

Along with 3 turnovers.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> lol @ the guy with a Cavs Delonte West jersey in the front row.


I thought it was a Cavs jersey, and knew it was LeBron's as he was rooting for the Knicks...was confused. Good catch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our bench combined to play about 38 total minutes between them, and the 5 we played scored 1pt on 0-6 shooting.

Mike Miller was especially awful in that 1st half.


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

GAME OVER!knicks had their chance and they blew it!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew praising Miller and Battier would come back to bite us in the ass.

-17 and -18 respectively.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Definitely a Bane Shattier night tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Was it really just 9 minutes? That's ridiculous. The playoffs have started, Spo.


Just checked. It was actually 13 minutes, but after the 1st 8 minutes of the 1st quarter, it wasnt until there was 7 minutes left in the 2nd before the 3 were playing together again. And even then, it was only for 2 minutes, until Wade came out. Then two minutes later, Wade came back in and they played the final 3 minutes together.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spotard reared its ugly head.

Hopefully a dominating 3rd quarter to get a lead up, but we'll see.

Apparently we're 0-5 when scoring this few points in a half, hopefully 1-5 by the end of tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL @ that foul call. What a joke.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice work by UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great end of shotclock pass by Rio to Bosh, who had no idea the Heat were on offense.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

If this was any Western Conference playoff team we would be down 20+.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we stop turning the rock over...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron is turning the ball over like crazy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Adam said:


> If this was any Western Conference playoff team we would be down 20+.


Absolutely.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Too many needless turnovers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

And another.......

Then the LeBron and1


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's going on in LeBron's head? Turned it over again very dumbly, but we got lucky.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a lucky ass and1 for Lebron, after his 6th turnover


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Baron, ugh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron going for the triple double with turnovers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron take your ****ing head out of your ass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No travel there. Bad call.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

4 fouls on James now. They're calling this so soft for them.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebroncry:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now Lebron gets his 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We're ****ed with no LBJ. Watch them blow this lead out now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron out, Battier in. That's like switching Hulk Hogan for Rick Moranis.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade wtf man


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why arent we going to Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shat attack. We're ****ed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa UD. Great D on Melo. Surprised there was no foul call.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Great D by UD


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I refuse to believe the Knicks D is this good.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Buckets plz.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Time to go back to '06. Go 1-5 pick and roll from the top of the key and try to get Wade free.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

BATTIER HIT A ****ING SHOT PLEASE


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-7 shooting for Miller and Battier


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't get why kickouts to Battier always end up at his ankles. He's always picking up the ball from really low before shooting 3s. He's hit, like, 2 of those all season.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Shattier is such a scrub.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Bane. Get off the court.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> 0-7 shooting for Miller and Battier


Was hoping their awful season averages would start to even out now and for the rest of the postseason. False hope.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Melo's getting free throws? He was fouled on the drive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup. Heat lead for the 1st time since it was 19-18


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 3333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade just JR Smith'ed JR Smith.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:

Terrible shot, but great result.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Love Turiaf's energy on the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade 33333 again


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:dwade: 33333333333333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane has taken 3 bad 3s. Two have gone in now.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bane and Miller. Shudder.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade hot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade went for the Heat check when the Heat had a 5 on 4 advantage.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn. The Heat check was close. He was just a bit off-balanced.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Wade went for the Heat check when the Heat had a 5 on 4 advantage.


Didn't like it, but saw it coming so I accepted it prior to it happening.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Always knew he was gonna go for it :laugh:.

Is Bosh invisible tonight or what...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I would have been fine with the Heat check had we not had the advantage, but I guess he couldnt see Melo taking his time getting back on D. Though something tells me Melo was waiting for a cherry pick basket.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> Love Turiaf's energy on the bench.


I think we'd love it more on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, when Shane gets beat on a drive, he always goes for a foul even when he has help at the rim.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow. Melo is getting every call. **** this sympathy shit, refs. Amare didn't injure himself like Rose, he punched a ****ing fire extinguisher.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

ugly


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mike Miller has been so awful tonight


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bane and Miller two-man game. Looked how you'd think.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Bane tonight. Joke.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:bosh1:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing BANE!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

BAAAAAAAAAAAAANE


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What is Battier, 0-6?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a lucky shot by Melo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FOH Melo.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier and Miller a combined 0-9 from downtown.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wish we could trade Battier for Tony Allen. A defensive-minded player who can actually play great D. Shane still hustles and will make the occasional great defensive play, but he's living off of reputation right now. How long is his deal, again?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What is Battier, 0-6?


Yup, 0-6 and all from 3.

Our bench, which has been playing since the 7th minute without Lebron, still has 1 point.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wouldn't mind some Ronny action.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller should've just gone for the layup. Could've had an and1. You can't dunk like that anymore.

MIsses the first FT...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good drive by Mike.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller. **** me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 3333

FINALLY


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller finally you ****ing dick!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a ****ing idiot! come on Cole..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Miller 3333.

Finally.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Miller 333

WUT???????

And yeah, I think Rony might be more hurt than they're letting on. He should be playing.

Cole? You're not supposed to even play in the 2nd halves.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cole you retard.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a waste of a 3 ball.

Give it right back.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:joel: with a monster screen


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:joel: swag.

Wade you knob.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

It's nice to have a guy like Wade when your #1 guy is in foul trouble.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron getting a lot of rest here. I wonder when Spo will put him back in in the fourth.

Another Bibby 3. You might have a ring if you did that more than once in last year's playoffs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bibby you are a ****.

**** you.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Cole. Always losing his man at the 3pt line. The guy is 2ft tall. Why even sag so deep in the paint to begin with? He wont bother anyone down low.

58-56 after 3


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade looked more nervous than Vince Carter shooting that first free throw.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So the Heat ended up +3 in the final 7 minutes of the quarter with Lebron on the bench. 

How about us not even going to Bosh on offense that quarter? He didnt take 1 shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron 3


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333 again!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

2 offensive boards by LBJ then the putback


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LBJ 333333333!!!

Here we go.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

oh my god, crush them lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is fresh, thats for sure.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:

Bummer for Rio.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy shit! What a dunk by Smith


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Sick by JR


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Holy **** JR Smith.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron, take EVERY shot please. ****ing Miller


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok lets not piss away that 10 point lead so quickly


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Damn I went outside and got locked out for the first 3 minutes of this quarter. Missed the barrage.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ and1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That was like a, mmm, borderline MANBEARPIG move there. Maybe an ADOLESCENTBEARPIG.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Don't like that. LeBron gets Chandler on him on a switch, and just spends 5 seconds staring at him while the other four players stand still.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thats a foul.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

How was that a foul on Battie Boy?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Wade. Liking how we're closing.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Battier got screwed there.

Cant bear hug him, Melo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

MARIO 333333


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

RIO 3OOHH


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:dwade: yes


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

:mario: :mario: :mario:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: 3333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

From kaboom-town :laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rioooooooo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big 3 playing together for the 1st time since the 7 minute mark of the 3rd and they quickly go on a 5-0 run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> From kaboom-town :laugh:


I'm watching this game on Sun Sports, so you know Eric Reid has busted this out on the last couple of 3's


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333333333333 again!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Mario Chalmers is just a playoff performer. Straight up. Don't want to talk to soon, but this is his 3rd good game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

****ing beautiful close out by Dwyane


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:mario: balling


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Some guy can be heard on the ESPN broadcast loudly screaming mean things.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Holy shit what a ****ing block by LeBron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whoa, Sun sports just showed a really hot girl with a Lebron jersey on


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3:

James, Wade, Chalmers.

Bosh where art thou.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

awful call. Anticipation call by that ref.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HOOOOOORRRRIBLE CALL. Amazing block by LeBron. These refs are bonkers.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clean?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Knicks crowd started leaving a few minutes ago.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Too many turnovers right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

When in doubt. You don't call the ****ing foul. Its not the other way around. Common ****ing sense escapes NBA referees. 

Bosh has ruined two beautiful passes by Rio.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, no assists for Chalmers. 7 rebounds though.

5 points and 1 FG from the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh, Wade, Lebron and Mario are all over +20 for the game. I know +/- isnt the best stat, but I think tonight it measures out perfectly because its been really apparent tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Blatant lane violation uncalled on that Bosh FT miss.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ again.

Keep calling him an asshole Knicks fans!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 333333


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Mario ****ing Chalmers


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron...what a beautiful 4th quarter


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with another!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: :dwade: :mario:

DOMINATE


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

A DOUBLE RAINBOW


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

First time we've been up 3-0 in a series since...Wizards in '05? Correct?

13 consecutive playoff losses for NY. New NBA record.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win!

Lebron with 17 in the 4th, that followed Wade's big 3rd. 

Great D throughout.

Mario was huuuge again in the 4th.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> A DOUBLE RAINBOW


:laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> First time we've been up 3-0 in a series since...Wizards in '05? Correct?
> 
> *13 consecutive playoff losses for NY. New NBA record.*


We were up 3-0 on Philly last season.

And now to keep their streak going of over 4,000 days without a playoff win.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

17 in the 4th for Mr James.

:lebron: **** yeah.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

NY scored 30 pts in the second half. Just shutdown.

Spoelstra must be thrilled we won while playing so horribly. Now he can coach them up hard on their many miscues.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> We were up 3-0 on Philly last season.
> 
> And now to keep their streak going of over 4,000 days without a playoff win.


D'oh. For some reason I thought it mirrored the Boston series, with them winning game 3. Definitely true now that I think about it though.

Only elimination game we lost last season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What's the link for the press conferences?

EDIT: Found it. Who'd I miss?

Bosh just said he's done fighting it. He's "a center." Hmm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-29 from 3

A little too many 3's tonight.

At least our 3pt D has been on another level this series.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> What's the link for the press conferences?


http://www.nba.com/live1/

Media capital of the world and showing why. Probably double or triple the amount of media as it was in Miami.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lets sweep it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

While it's encouraging we won pretty comfortably with a weak game from Bosh, one field goal from the bench, and not the most efficient shooting by the Bigger 2, but at the same time, our bench worries me. This Knick team is a mess, we may not get away with this stuff in the next rounds. Who knows how long Chalmers can keep this up.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

As I predicted, to start his opening statement, Erik called this the type of ugly win coaches like.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Haha, Spo says he loves looking down the boxscore and seeing 0-6, etc. No wonder Bane and UD play so much (UD not in this series, especially with Amare out).


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yep - just when I thought the bench was turning the corner, they lay a giant egg.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Knicks made only 8 field goals in the 2nd half. Wow.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Barkley: "America better appreciate LeBron James. He's the best basketball player in the world. By far."
about a minute ago 

Props to Charles. First positive comment from him in 2 years.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Even though he added "And I've been saying this all year."

Reggie keeps saying LeBron's won his 3rd MVP. Trying to jinx him. 

I really wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't get it, especially after hearing about the anonymous dude in Boston who in the last week of the season had LeBron 3rd on his ballot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

It's a travesty if he doesnt get it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Absolutely. His numbers are clearly superior to Durant's, who had a better-performing sidekick than Dwyane in Westbrook. On top of that, I don't know the record OKC ended with, but it wasn't better enough than Miami's to give Durant the edge, especially when you consider the games LeBron sat at the end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Al Iannazzone, Knicks writer for Newsday, said he voted for Lebron.

I'd be shocked if he didnt win.

I would love to know that Boston writers name. Does Bob Ryan still vote?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

New Bosh video bomb


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> While it's encouraging we won pretty comfortably with a weak game from Bosh, one field goal from the bench, and not the most efficient shooting by the Bigger 2, but at the same time, our bench worries me. This Knick team is a mess, we may not get away with this stuff in the next rounds. Who knows how long Chalmers can keep this up.


Chalmers actually always plays this well when it matters. That's why I wasn't worried about him earlier when everyone else was fed up with his bullshit.

He has always delivered in the important games since back in college and every season in the pros. His second year against Boston, he was the 2nd best player in that series. That's the series where he left the biggest impression on me. He scored 20 in the final game. All my respect for him and my confidence in him comes from what I saw that series. Nobody else besides him and Wade could even get a basket. Then last year against Dallas I think he averaged like 13 or 14 points a game in the Finals.

Comparatively, I think LeBron underperforms to his abilities. I'm much more worried about LeBron than Chalmers. LeBron looked pretty shitty last night through 3 quarters and those turnovers were scary bad. Like I said earlier, if that was any Western contender we would have lost by 20+.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Game 45 of the regular season, that would have been a wide open 3 for Novak.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> First time we've been up 3-0 in a series since...Wizards in '05? Correct?
> 
> 13 consecutive playoff losses for NY. New NBA record.


we were 3-0 against Philly last year.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

W2B already reminded me right after I posted that.

And yeah, Chalmers really impressed me during that first Boston series. I believe I mentioned it in an earlier post, or at least something about him performing really well in the past two postseasons. I was pretty sure he'd be a good pro his rookie season, though his second regular season tested that optimism, at least before the playoffs.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Game 45 of the regular season, that would have been a wide open 3 for Novak.


I was so proud of that! I am so excited to see the Heat blue collar D that made me love them!


As for Chalmers, the way I see it, he will do 2 bone headed move every game. He did it in the first half and stepped up big in the end. Dude is cluth. Was a fan of his game since the final four. He torched Rose in Crunch Time.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Speaking of which... whatever happened to Rose's team mate CDR? I remember Rose differing to him in the finals.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Went to the Nets, was heralded as being a surprise quality player. Disappeared.

Just researched and saw he joined an Italian team during the lockout.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, he signed in Europe. CDR always plays well against us. Hoping he doesnt sign with the Bulls this offseason, if he is a free agent.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Gonna happen now that you said it. He was more of a go-to player than Rose in the tourney.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This was a big win in my mind bc it said a lot about the team. NYK had all the momentum earlier in the game and were at home. But, championship teams weather thr storm and find a way to win, that's exactly what the Heat did


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I like this win because it crushed their spirit.

I don't see them winning game 4.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

This game really sets the tone.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

The only thing im worried about is hard fouls....Watch for Chandler, Amare, Davis, and JR Smith....They might try to injure us.


----------

